# Realtek HD Audio Drivers Won't Install. No Sound.



## Casheti (Jun 7, 2007)

I downloaded the Realtek HD Audio Drivers 1.67 for Vista and they messed it up. I restarted like it said, and Windows says there is no Audio Output Device Installed.

So I tried to re-install 1.66 Vista drivers instead, doesn't work either.

Wtf!!?!?!

I neeeeed music


----------



## Agility (Jun 7, 2007)

System restore?


----------



## Casheti (Jun 7, 2007)

That's disabled for performance reasons.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 7, 2007)

Driver rollback.


----------



## Casheti (Jun 7, 2007)

How do I do this?


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 7, 2007)

Casheti said:


> How do I do this?



RIght click the item in the device manager, click properties, click rollback driver.


----------



## Casheti (Jun 7, 2007)

It's greyed out.


----------



## Agility (Jun 7, 2007)

It's greyed caused you off the monitoring of system restore. How about a non-HD realtek audio? Or you could try this. Uninstall your audio drivers. Then go to windows update and see if they would detect a missing HD audio driver. They would probably update on that.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 7, 2007)

Casheti said:


> It's greyed out.



Oh, so this isn't an upgrade?

You're probably SOL if your mobo doesn't come with vista drivers..

Try googling for some modified drivers for vista, for the specific audio chip you have. Thats what I had to do for an AX-8VE or something.


----------



## Casheti (Jun 7, 2007)

Agility said:


> It's greyed caused you off the monitoring of system restore. How about a non-HD realtek audio?



Noo this is definitely HD.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 7, 2007)

Casheti said:


> Noo this is definitely HD.



Its the same chip with probably, just optical out....

Amazing how well marketing works these days.


----------



## Casheti (Jun 7, 2007)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> Oh, so this isn't an upgrade?
> 
> You're probably SOL if your mobo doesn't come with vista drivers..
> 
> Try googling for some modified drivers for vista, for the specific audio chip you have. Thats what I had to do for an AX-8VE or something.



No it's an upgrade. It's just 1.67 fucked it up. And 1.66 won't install properly now.


----------



## Casheti (Jun 7, 2007)

Now it says the Driver is up to date, but there's still no Audio Output Device Installed.


----------



## Agility (Jun 7, 2007)

If you know the direct directory to the system32 for audio devices you can self-install it. Open up the downloaded drivers and check the .inf. See where they go too. Then you download the 1.66 and do your own self installing.


----------



## Casheti (Jun 7, 2007)

What does that mean in English?


----------



## Agility (Jun 7, 2007)

1. Find the .inf file from the 1.67 and see where does the file usually install too in the system32

2. Locate that folder and download your older driver 1.66.
3. Unzip them at the allocated place where you see the path directory in the .inf file.


----------



## Casheti (Jun 7, 2007)

Sorry what is an .inf file?

And I can't seem to find one anywhere...


----------



## Agility (Jun 7, 2007)

Go to My Computer. Press alt then go to tools and folder options. Click view and uncheck the Hide extension file type. You shuld be able to see the file extension. .inf file has a picture of a notepad + a golden gear beside it.


----------



## Casheti (Jun 7, 2007)

I don't see an .inf


----------



## Agility (Jun 7, 2007)

YOu'll have to extra the vista_r167.exe files. Open it with winrar. Then extract it.


----------



## Casheti (Jun 7, 2007)

Now I have a lot of .inf's






It's fun being n00b.


----------



## Agility (Jun 8, 2007)

Lol..... just right click the .inf and press install.


----------



## Casheti (Jun 8, 2007)

All fixed  Thanks for replies.


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 8, 2007)

See now wasent that easy


----------



## Casheti (Jun 8, 2007)

Yea.. now my router doesn't work

*sigh*


----------



## felixml (Jun 25, 2007)

I use a IOGear MiniView symphony KVM switch and constantly have to unplud a power supply to get a sound on a currently used PC, ridiculous.
Replaced, still the same issue


----------

